# relocating the exhaust



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

When I installed my Johnny bucket onto my troy-bilt LTX 1842 I noticed that the exhaust is tucked behind most of the attachments add on stuff. when used heavily it will overheat and kill the engine. (it's not a big tractor - but it's perfect for my yard)

http://consumerphotos.bargainnews.com/796982/796982.jpg It's that black cowling where a bumper would be - So I'm thinking of taking off the cowling - immediate 90' bend up and attach a muffler. Any downside on this other than snagging on trees?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post the model,& serial #s ? It will help to see if there is a potential problem. 
Also , is the johnny bucket OE,or home made ?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That cowling is the metal heat shield over the muffler. If you take that off, you can potentially start a fire if something sits against the muffler like grass or yard debris. I wouldn't recommend removing that. You might be able to attach an elbow or deflector to the muffler to direct the exhaust out from under the tractor better. Many of those mufflers are standard between manufacturers, with only a few modifications to fit that application. I know on some of the Ariens tractors, there is a flange that bolts over the exhaust outlet on the muffler and has a pipe with a 90° bend in it attached. That pipe sticks out from under the tractor to the side to keep the exhaust out from under the tractor. Can you post some pictures of the exhaust setup on your tractor?


----------



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

Will post some pictures asap and I'll get the model and serial too. 

Thanks


----------

